# waffle or pancake?



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

waffle or pancake???


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

Imma go with waffles.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 18, 2009)

Good. Now where's my Type C?


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Oct 18, 2009)

Wafffflesssss.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2009)

Waffles. If it wasn't obvious enough.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Oct 18, 2009)

screw it give me a toaster strudel


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 18, 2009)

No contest. Definitely waffles. With jelly =D


----------



## lilkdub503 (Oct 18, 2009)

Depends on who's making the pancakes. And how many pancakes I can have. If unlimited, gimme some pancakes. With a giant tub of butter and maple syrup.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

pancakes takes skills while waffles are definitly the best for beginners


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2009)

I, Waffle, hereby decree that Waffles pwn Pancakes...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 18, 2009)

Pancakes are good plain, waffles aren't... I still vote waffles, you don't have to make the mix.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 18, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Good. Now where's my Type C?



type c 1.5:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Pancakes are good plain, waffles aren't... I still vote waffles, you don't have to make the mix.



good waffles aren't just toaster waffles...

GOOD WAFFLES are made fresh with the right amount of ingredients blended together into the batter. And then made on the waffle iron to a beautiful browned, crispy outside and fluffy insides. All made and cooked with soooo much love in every syrup pocket...

Waffles made fresh taste amazing by themselves. Pancakes get soggy easily and have no syrup pockets to hold all the love


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Oct 18, 2009)

Do i even need to say it.........


----------



## Edmund (Oct 18, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Waffles. If it wasn't obvious enough.



SERIOUSLY? You always seemed like a pancake guy to me.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 18, 2009)

even PJK the creator of this site like waffles


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2009)

Waffles. and 
I love bacon.


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2009)

Waffles, not even freaking close.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2009)

Everywhere I go, the people cheer
I never have to wait in line
People say, "Right this way, sir... Your money's no good here.'
Some day I betcha they'll build me a shrine

And everybody say, "Well, I'm your biggest fan!"
"I seen your picture in People Magazine!"
Folks come from around the world just to shake my hand
If you don't believe in the power of the waffle lemme show you just what I mean

I'm the Waffle King (Waffle King)
Make you want to scream and shout
Waffle King (Waffle King)
That's my name, don't wear it out
Waffle King (Waffle King)
Make no mistake about it I'm the Waffle King
yeah


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 18, 2009)

BoxxyBabee said:


> Wafffflesssss.



I love you so much. Marry me boxxy.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Oct 18, 2009)

a type C made out of waffles



BoxxyBabee said:


> Wafffflesssss.



Wait, Boxxy, is that you?
I always expected you to like puzzles, you're so puzzling yourself!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 18, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> a type C made out of waffles



I made a waffle out of type Cs.


----------



## dudemanpp (Oct 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Everywhere I go, the people cheer
> I never have to wait in line
> People say, "Right this way, sir... Your money's no good here.'
> Some day I betcha they'll build me a shrine
> ...



Waffle King is the best song on Alapalooza. 

Also, I vote Waffles.

"I like waffles better than pancakes. Because waffles are like pancakes with syrup traps. They say to syrup, "You ain't going anywhere, don't even be trying to creep down the sides. Just rest in these squares, if one square is full, move on. When you hit butter, split up."

- Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 18, 2009)

Pancakes 

oh, and:
chocolate sauce > maple syrup



dudemanpp said:


> "I like waffles better than pancakes. Because waffles are like pancakes with syrup traps. They say to syrup, "You ain't going anywhere, don't even be trying to creep down the sides. Just rest in these squares, if one square is full, move on. When you hit butter, split up."
> 
> - Mitch Hedberg


I thought about that when I saw the thread title


----------



## AREScuber (Oct 18, 2009)

waffles no doubt


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Everywhere I go, the people cheer
> I never have to wait in line
> People say, "Right this way, sir... Your money's no good here.'
> Some day I betcha they'll build me a shrine
> ...



+1. Yes. ALL HAIL THE WAFFLE KING!

All I have to say is I lol'd. =D


----------



## Edward (Oct 19, 2009)

PANCAKES


----------



## V-te (Oct 19, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> BoxxyBabee said:
> 
> 
> > Wafffflesssss.
> ...



Boxxy made out of waffles? lol. j/k.


----------



## LNZ (Oct 20, 2009)

Here in Australia, we call them pancakes.


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 20, 2009)

LNZ said:


> Here in Australia, we call them pancakes.



Call what pancakes? Pancakes?


I don't see a Pancake=ijm here to uphold pancakes reputation. Waffles FTW. They're like ownage, in a box. Then when you add it with its sidekick, melted chocolate, there is no resistance... Resistance to eating it I mean, not like they hold us captivity.


----------



## Edward (Oct 20, 2009)

PANWAFFLES
WAFFCAKES
WHO CARES, THEY BOTH GO WITH SEEERAWP


----------



## fundash (Oct 20, 2009)

Actually I REALLY need a type C, and i voted i wanted one soooo.......
*waits for a type c to fall out of the sky*


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 20, 2009)

Type C. The problem with waffles, is the go as soon as you get them. Type C's will last. (or are they like Type FIIs, they deteriorate heaps.)


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 20, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I, Waffle, hereby decree that Waffles pwn Pancakes...


Agreed


----------



## Carrot (Oct 20, 2009)

pancakes xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 20, 2009)

Waffles + ice cream + strawberry jam = beautiful.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Waffles + ice cream + strawberry jam = beautiful.



+10000000000


----------



## MichaelP. (Oct 20, 2009)

waffles are quicker, but they lock up, 
and pancakes can be o.k. if you give 'em an apple core.
And type c's go well with syrup.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 20, 2009)

rickcube said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Waffles + ice cream + strawberry jam = beautiful.
> ...



Whenever I'm having a bad day my mom makes me homemade waffles and I get out the ice cream and strawberry jam. Chocolate sauce works too though. 

EDIT: And I think you meant +100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 20, 2009)

Waffles, of the Belgian variety.


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 20, 2009)

I think waffles are better because you get to cut waffles into around 64 squares, and pancakes just come in one circle. 1 square is better than 1 circle, therefore 64 squares are way better than 1 circle.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 20, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> I know this is not that big of a deal, but does anyone know why my post count is not even close to the actual number of posts I have made?



Off-topic section?


----------



## DavidSanders (Oct 21, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> DavidSanders said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is not that big of a deal, but does anyone know why my post count is not even close to the actual number of posts I have made?
> ...



I guess... I just did not want to make a thread for it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...



THat is weird though, how many posts do you think you should have?


----------



## Edmund (Oct 21, 2009)

That type c part really should not be there. That could take away from people who prefer pancakes to waffles and the other way around.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > DavidSanders said:
> ...


It's called you post a lot in the off-topic threads. those don't increase your post count. Like this thread.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 21, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> I, Waffle, hereby decree that Waffles pwn Pancakes...



+1


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidSanders said:


> I think waffles are better because you get to cut waffles into around 64 squares, and pancakes just come in one circle. 1 square is better than 1 circle, therefore 64 squares are way better than 1 circle.



what's the mechanism of a 8x8 waffle?


----------



## Edward (Oct 21, 2009)

pancake rebel here.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Edward said:


> pancake rebel here.



Waffles will destroy you!!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 22, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > pancake rebel here.
> ...



OK...I'm here with my giant fork...who needs me to destroy a pancake lover.


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

What?! You are going eat it? Well what has to be done, has to be done. I salute thee.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > pancake rebel here.
> ...



*hides behind monitor with syrup in hand, and pancakes resting on my cast*


----------



## coolmission (Oct 22, 2009)

Pancakes & coffee at 5 am, while studying for an exam. The best.


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

coolmission said:


> Pancakes & coffee at 5 am, while studying for an exam. The best.



Brethren of teh pancake revolution


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Waffles will crush the rebellion like the Romans defeated their enemies. Hope it doesn't turn out like the fate of the empire. Oh woe if it has turned out for thy worst?


----------



## Edward (Oct 22, 2009)

Twofu2 said:


> Waffles will crush the rebellion like the Romans defeated their enemies. Hope it doesn't turn out like the fate of the empire. Oh woe if it has turned out for thy worst?



YOU CANT CRUSH US, WE'RE ALREADY FLAT!


----------



## Twofu2 (Oct 22, 2009)

No, we'll slice you into a million pieces. Muahahaaha!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Oct 23, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Pancakes are good plain, waffles aren't... I still vote waffles, you don't have to make the mix.
> ...



Those last couple paragraphs were very... poetic


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey guys, how bout we meet halfways and make pancake flavored waffles, and waffle flavored pancakes.


----------



## mr.onehanded (Oct 23, 2009)

Pancakes because Roux sucks.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 23, 2009)

mr.onehanded said:


> Pancakes because Roux sucks.



Or waffles becuse you suck. I mean...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 23, 2009)

hahaha I love everyone 
Roux doesn't suck...you only say that because you don't know how to do it properly


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

now the question falls to whether the rubik's magic or the rubik's clock is better 




Spoiler



i think the rubik's magic and the rubik's clock isn't that much of a difference, 
since they all turn into a rubik's snake after you're done


----------



## Edmund (Oct 23, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> hahaha I love everyone
> Roux doesn't suck...you only say that because you don't know how to do it properly



You are right. I hate Roux so much but it's probably only because I don't know it.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

Edward said:


> Hey guys, how bout we meet halfways and make pancake flavored waffles, and waffle flavored pancakes.



Am I the only one who feels murderous when reading this comment.


----------



## stuvalt309 (Oct 23, 2009)

How about a wafcake or a panfle? A combination of each would be quite nice, but I don't think anyone has invented such a breakfast meal as that!


----------



## BigGreen (Oct 23, 2009)

i prefer a wafflecake
its a pancake with a waffles texture.


----------

